# salmon,tuna and cod W/Qview.



## nwbhoss (Jan 11, 2010)

So I had some salmon the mother in law wanted me to smoke for her and it was only a few small pieces so I decided to add to it. I had a bunch of tuna left over from my last trip out of Garibaldi (Oregon coast) and a while I was at it I decided to throw on a cod fillet from a trip I made to Alaska with my grandfather.

I used my normal brown sugar brine for all of them and I am amazed at how good the cod turned out!!!!!!!! I was worried it would get soft and fall apart but it was great!!! I did them all at about 125* for the first couple hours with Alder and apple smoke and then turned up the heat to 140* for another hour and finished them at 160* for the last hour.

Here are the pictures

Just starting the brine




after a couple hours soak


Ready to wash and add pepper



First the salmon


Now the tuna (this is Ahi from a friend)


Here is the Albacore I caught off the Oregon coast


and the Alaska cod


Everything in the smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







After some TBS


and the finished product!!!!!!


I am very happy how the tuna and cod came out!!! I will definately do more this way!!!


----------



## langemr (Jan 11, 2010)

I love fish and that looks damn tasty!  Nice work there.  I'll take the tuna


----------



## salmonclubber (Jan 12, 2010)

You just made me hungry and i just ate a plate full of spagetti nice job


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 12, 2010)

Coming from a fellow fisherman from Washington that is quite a compliment 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nwdave (Jan 12, 2010)

You might want to save some of that for Feb 20th, hint, hint.


----------



## smokin-jim (Jan 12, 2010)

Excellent job. I bet they taste great. I missed something though, what is Feb 20th?


----------



## bbally (Jan 12, 2010)

very nice...


----------



## treegje (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks great, wish I was there to help put some of that away.


----------



## twistertail (Jan 12, 2010)

Can you tell me how you do your brine?  I see the dry ingredients in the first 2 pictures and then it looks like you added liquid to it?  Do you dredge the fish in the dry mix first then add water to the bowl?


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 12, 2010)

Here is the recipe for the salmon 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The juice you see created by the fish itself sitting in the brown sugar. No liquid is added


1 cup canning salt
7 cups brown sugar
3 Tbsp onion powder
3 Tbsp garlic powder
1 1/2 Tbsp black pepper


Let er soak in the rub for 12 hours, then move the bottom meat to the top and vice versa to get the other half of the meat into the juice created.

Smoke for 3-4 hours @ 140ish. When the fish is almost done turn the heat up to 160-165 for an hour to help kill anything that might need it.



There is an option to this recipe. Rub red pepper flakes on the fish right after it comes out of the brine. 




I personally smoke for 3-4 hours at 120-130, then up the heat to 165 for an hour or so to get the internal temps up and finish the fish.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jan 12, 2010)

Dang Hoss you are smoking it up.  That fish looks awesome.  I could go for some of that.  Pack up the leftovers and send to Louisiana...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 12, 2010)

Awesome Job !

Thanks for showing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## gene111 (Jan 12, 2010)

very nice!! Was thinking about making some salmon this weekend myself.


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 12, 2010)

I am having a get together for my fellow diesel truck fanatics on the 20th 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There will be smoke!!!!!!!!!!! From BBQ's, smokers and trucks!!!!!!!


----------

